# MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

The MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio has the best cooler out of all RX 6800 XT cards we've reviewed so far. With just 67°C, this triple-slot, triple-fan design runs extremely cool, yet stays very quiet at the same time. As expected, idle fan stop is included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## Anymal (Dec 28, 2020)

Could this be true, identical cooler as on 3060ti and 3070?


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 28, 2020)

These new rdna2 cards seems to have problems with high idle memory clocks, thus the high idle/multimonitor  power consumption. Probably just a bug in driver or something. @W1zzard What are the idle memory clocks for 5700xt or nvidia cards with these new power tests of yours?


----------



## Xuper (Dec 28, 2020)

XFX Radeon RX 6800 XT Speedster Merc 319 Black Review
					

The XFX Radeon RX 6800 XT Speedster Merc 319 offers more than a complicated name. In our testing, we found the card to be faster than the custom designs from Sapphire and PowerColor. With manual overclocking, the card even managed to beat the overclocked AMD RX 6900 XT.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




for multi monitor , It was 7w now It's 41w ? what happened ?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

jabbadap said:


> What are the idle memory clocks for 5700xt or nvidia cards with these new power tests of yours?


5700 xt: idle 6/200, multi-monitor 6/1742
3080: idle 14/51, multi-monitor 7/51
2080 ti: idle 337/156, multi-monitor 300/101



jabbadap said:


> Probably just a bug in driver or something


Could be, or it's something that can be improved with little effort, but AMD's track record isn't exactly stellar when it comes to non-gaming power consumption fixes



Xuper said:


> for multi monitor , It was 7w now It's 41w ? what happened ?


previously 1920x1080 + 1280x1024 monitor, now 2560x1440 + 1920x1080


----------



## Xuper (Dec 28, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> previously 1920x1080 + 1280x1024 monitor, now 2560x1440 + 1920x1080



Very well , does it matter if you use both DP ? I checked your detail :


> Multi-monitor: Two monitors are connected to the tested card, and both use different display timings. One monitor runs 2560x1440 over *DisplayPort*, and the other monitor runs 1920x1080 over *HDMI*. Refresh rate is set to 60 Hz for both screens. Windows 10 is sitting at the desktop with all windows closed and drivers installed. The card is left to warm up in idle mode until power draw is stable. When using two identical monitors with the same timings and resolution, power consumption can be lower. When using high refresh rate monitors, power consumption can be higher than in this test.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

Xuper said:


> Very well , does it matter if you use both DP ?









left is 2x dp, middle is 1x dp, right is 1x dp + 1x hdmi


----------



## r9 (Dec 28, 2020)

@W1zzard I was so upset that couldn't fine Performance Summary page, but I figured it out. 

What do we call the pricing on this one the scalper special ?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

r9 said:


> I was so upset that couldn't fine Performance Summary page, but I figured it out.


I know how you feel, I kept searching for that page several times, too  But I think the name change is appropriate and we'll all get used to it in the long run


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm seeing FPS higher than 6900 XT reference.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> I'm seeing FPS higher than 6900 XT reference.


6900 XT Reference has the same power limit as 6800 XT reference. MSI 6800 XT Gaming X has a higher power limit than 6800 XT reference


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 28, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> 6900 XT Reference has the same power limit as 6800 XT reference. MSI 6800 XT Gaming X has a higher power limit than 6800 XT reference



Power limits aside, this isn't consistent. RDR2 review under Vulkan?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> Power limits aside, this isn't consistent. RDR2 review under Vulcan?


?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 28, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> ?



"We tested using the default Vulkan renderer. " Not seeing this type of FPS gain across all games.


----------



## Xuper (Dec 28, 2020)

W1zaard , can you test Vsync 60hz on any game like Doom/Gear5/Battle V for ref. 6800XT vs 3080? Cybepunk is highly optimized for nvidia cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> "We tested using the default Vulkan renderer. " Not seeing this type of FPS gain across all games.


Some games benefit more from the extra CUs, some benefit more from the power limit.



Xuper said:


> W1zaard , can you test Vsync 60hz on any game like Doom/Gear5/Battle V for ref. 6800XT vs 3080? Cybepunk is highly optimized for nvidia cards.


Cyberpunk is the most popular game by far. AMD has optimized their driver for CP, too. 6800 XT is just as fast as 3080.

These 3 games run WAY too high FPS for 60 FPS V-Sync to give useful results. Any other game, people will ask "what about Cyberpunk?"


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 28, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Some games benefit more from the extra CUs, some benefit more from the power limit.



Maybe I'm missing one, but I dont see other games in the review with 6800 XT higher FPS than reference 6900 XT. Made me think it was API related.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> Maybe I'm missing one, but I dont see other games in the review with 6800 XT higher FPS than reference 6900 XT. Made me think it was API related.


Yeah, it is consistent though


----------



## Anymal (Dec 28, 2020)

Is cooler same as on 3070 trio x? 6 pipes vs 9 on 3080 trio x.


----------



## napata (Dec 28, 2020)

Crazy how this card is almost $100 more expensive than the 3080 Gaming X Trio.


----------



## ArchStupid (Dec 28, 2020)

How can this be "highly recommended" when it's +200$ (+30%) more expensive over the reference and doesn't offer any tangible performance improvement?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 28, 2020)

napata said:


> Crazy how this card is almost $100 more expensive than the 3080 Gaming X Trio.



People reserve their outrage only for Nvidia based cards, Big Navi was supposed to save the day... not rape their wallets even more!


----------



## Vader (Dec 28, 2020)

ArchStupid said:


> How can this be "highly recommended" when it's +200$ (+30%) more expensive over the reference and doesn't offer any tangible performance improvement?


Have you fully read the conclusion?


----------



## kruk (Dec 29, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> People reserve their outrage only for Nvidia based cards, Big Navi was supposed to save the day... not rape their wallets even more!



The prices are nuts, but lets not forget who set the bar at $1500 for *the reference model*. If nGreedia would price the 3090 $799, you wouldn't need to complain about AMDs/AMD partner pricing in every thread - its starting to look like damage control ...


----------



## nguyen (Dec 29, 2020)

So these 2 are exactly the same price in my country, given that 6800XT's original MSRP is 650usd vs 3080's 700usd, there is something wrong here  .
I think AMD anti scalper tactic is being scalper themselves


----------



## watzupken (Dec 29, 2020)

For a higher end model, I feel its very distubing that MSI continues to utilize the plastic backplate even though they claim that its some graphene composite. Plastic + graphene is still plastic in my opinion. How much more does a simple aluminum backplate cost them considering how much more they are charging over the entry level Ventus series.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Dec 29, 2020)

Plastic backplate on a high-end Gaming X card that's even $200 more expensive than the reference design? WTF is MSI doing?!


----------



## Anymal (Dec 29, 2020)

Vader said:


> Have you fully read the conclusion?


We all did but the elephant in the room was not mentioned, msrp of 2080ti was and still is 999usd.


----------



## ArchStupid (Dec 29, 2020)

Vader said:


> Have you fully read the conclusion?



Say what you want to say.


----------



## Anymal (Dec 29, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> Plastic backplate on a high-end Gaming X card that's even $200 more expensive than the reference design? WTF is MSI doing?!


Still best design according to test results. They added antisag metal and plastic backplate only keeps the weight down.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 29, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Still best design according to test results. They added antisag metal and plastic backplate only keeps the weight down.



Outside of personal preference, I'm not sure there is an advantage to plastic versus metal as there isn't heat transfer across the backplate.


----------



## ixi (Dec 29, 2020)

nguyen said:


> View attachment 181451View attachment 181452
> 
> So these 2 are exactly the same price in my country, given that 6800XT's original MSRP is 650usd vs 3080's 700usd, there is something wrong here  .
> I think AMD anti scalper tactic is being scalper themselves



This is off-topic, but I cant resist. People are du*b enough to buy overpriced stuff and to waste their money... and because of that shops are increasing the price, everyone wants to earn extra cash. Sold my old rig few months ago so that I could do an upgrade, but for now it looks like I will not be able to buy new pc for their advertised prices until summer, haha. Maybe even will buy next-gen.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2020)

In some ways the market price is "fair". The 6800 is $999, $1199 for the XT and between $1299 to $1500 CAD (Including this card). Given the fact that the Vega 64 was $999 Canadian (and still a viable GPU) but cannot hold a candle to the 6800 in terms of performance. I will probably get a 6800 but I am not rushing anything my 5700 feels pretty good for whatever I play. If I was going to get (or could) a card right now it would probably be this card as the noise levels and indeed temps seem to rival water based systems.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 1, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> In some ways the market price is "fair". The 6800 is $999, $1199 for the XT and between $1299 to $1500 CAD (Including this card). Given the fact that the Vega 64 was $999 Canadian (and still a viable GPU) but cannot hold a candle to the 6800 in terms of performance. I will probably get a 6800 but I am not rushing anything my 5700 feels pretty good for whatever I play. If I was going to get (or could) a card right now it would probably be this card as the noise levels and indeed temps seem to rival water based systems.


Well I caved. The demand is stupid. I ended up ordering this from a city about an hour's drive away. It cost me $1149 CAD or $894 US. It may seem like a high price but when Amazon is selling the Asus TUF 6800 for $1399 and Newegg has the lower end 6900XT for $1899. I do feel like I scored. I was going to water cool it (i still might).


----------



## Anymal (Feb 1, 2021)

Eh, forget about it, rdna3 will be much better.


----------

